# sin  grub.conf ni menu.list

## gorr

Hola, estoy intentando instalar  el  bootsplash , pero despues de haber actualizado el kernel no tengo archivo de grub.conf ni menu.list en en boot , configure  el grub2 en etc/boot/grub/grub.conf pero ahora  ese archivo no existe.  utilice genkernel  para compilar el kernel(no se si tiene que ver eso ). si alguien tiene  alguna idea de donde puede estar escondido el menu.list o grub.conf  estaria muy agradecido.  muchas gracias a  todos.

----------

## pelelademadera

grub 2...

chequea la wiki.

en el cache de google anda... y solo texto

http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:84w72Hp87KoJ:en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Grub2+grub2+gentoo&hl=es&gl=ar&strip=1

----------

## Luciernaga

Hola:

Tengo hecha y publicada una traducción literal del manual del Gestor de Arranque GRUB2 para la distro Ubuntu ... tal vez te interese "CONOCER" los entresijos de cómo está compuesto, bastante diferente de su antecesor GRUB 0.97, al final de cada página encontrarás un enlace para continuar a la página siguiente ... que te sea de provecho.

http://molinuxaula.pbworks.com/w/page/27372588/Gestor-de-Arranque-GRUB2

Acoplarlo a Gentoo y que funcione te costará sangre, sudor y lágrimas ....... es broma eh ... suerte.

 :Wink: 

----------

